# Ultimate Grad Present



## NormG

Congrats


----------



## NiteWalker

Congrats! I have that one in my sights too if I can catch a sale on it.


----------



## lcwood

I also have one and … works


----------



## Tedstor

I paid about $20 for a dust shute on my Porter Cable planer….I felt it was a bargain. LOL.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I have heard this is a good machine as well. Some units have apparently lasted many years and performed admirably. 
I happen to own the Dewalt 735. It does not snipe if you use the extension tables and outfeed support.
My only complaint about all of the portable planers is that they are a bit noisy.
Nice review.


----------



## Retrowood

I've owned (3) different planers including the one tested. This is a very quite machine for it's purpose. I've been very happy with it overall and the 60lb weight is great if you have to move it a bit, which I do. I had no snipe initially although need to adjust things soon as I'm getting just a bit presently. The dust shroud is a pricey must, should be standard on the planer IMO.

Nice review,
Retrowood


----------



## RussellAP

The reviews on Amazon seem favorable, which is rare in the planer world.


----------



## RogerInColorado

I've had mine about 5 years and still love it. Took an hour or so of fiddling to get the snipe out, but it tuned out and so far has stayed out. The secret is carefully tuned extension tables.


----------

